# HELP!



## kdonais (Feb 25, 2020)

Has any Uber driver's recently fell victim to a scam that took your weekly earnings? This happened to me and trying to get my money back. Tried to call the Uber support line but, it connects you with someone in the Philippians and they were NO help! Any suggestions will be welcomed!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Story


----------



## kdonais (Feb 25, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Story


Got a ping, went to the address, waited 3 minutes and the ride was canceled. Not even 2 min later, my phone rang and the person on the other line said they were from Uber support and we noticed your ride was canceled. They went on to say, the area I was in, they were getting complaints from drivers that their profile and name doesn't match who is picking up the rider. That Uber support has to deactivate my account and have verify my picture with my name. (Sounded very professional and legit), and that they would have to remote into my phone to do this verification. So at this point...thinking I've been deactivated until they do what they had to do. So fast forward 25 minutes and they said, everything looked good and for my time they would compensate me...and that was it. When i arrived home to check my earnings after the past week, everything penny was gone...as a matter of fact it showed a -57 cents!!! I couldn't believe what just happened. I'm devastated!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You fell for the oldest Uber scam out there, never give your phone number, email address, login or password to anyone ever claiming to be Uber support. They have this information already and the only information they have is your first name, picture car make & model and license plate. Uber always sends you an email or in app messages first. They don’t need to remote into your phone or account as real support has access to that already. Keep trying to get your money back, I think you need to visit a green light hub and talk to a real person and hopefully you can get your money back


----------



## kdonais (Feb 25, 2020)

NicFit said:


> You fell for the oldest Uber scam out there, never give your phone number, email address, login or password to anyone ever claiming to be Uber support. They have this information already and the only information they have is your first name, picture car make & model and license plate. Uber always sends you an email or in app messages first. They don't need to remote into your phone or account as real support has access to that already. Keep trying to get your money back, I think you need to visit a green light hub and talk to a real person and hopefully you can get your money back


Well, here's the interesting part...they had all this info. I didn't give them any personal info especially my code or passwords. What got me was the UBER support logo was as usual displayed on my phone and when he said I was deactivated until the can verify my picture and name...I really thought it was legit. He got almost $800...and when I went to the greenlight hub...they closed it! Now the closest one to me is 10 hours away. I'm a 5 star, elite driver and can't believe I can't speak to an Uber rep in this county, And to top it off...after I explained my story to them, they asked me, "Is there any other concerns we can help you with?" and then tell me to have a nice day?! Seriously, I was just ripped off nearly $800...don't tell me to have a nice day!! Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

kdonais said:


> Well, here's the interesting part...they had all this info. I didn't give them any personal info especially my code or passwords. What got me was the UBER support logo was as usual displayed on my phone and when he said I was deactivated until the can verify my picture and name...I really thought it was legit. He got almost $800...and when I went to the greenlight hub...they closed it! Now the closest one to me is 10 hours away. I'm a 5 star, elite driver and can't believe I can't speak to an Uber rep in this county, And to top it off...after I explained my story to them, they asked me, "Is there any other concerns we can help you with?" and then tell me to have a nice day?! Seriously, I was just ripped off nearly $800...don't tell me to have a nice day!! Anyway, thanks for your reply.


They must of done it through remote access, never give anyone that ever, once you gave him that he just changed your app settings to steal your money and you got had. Real support can make changes to your account without remote access. Keep calling support, eventually you'll get someone that will fix it, tell them your money was stolen, don't bother explaining how you were scammed, just someone took your money that wasn't authorized and you have no clue how


----------

